# PS4-201-mm1 auslesen geht das



## KLMLPS4 (29 April 2013)

Hallo,

bin absoluter Neuling in dem Forum. Habe eine Produktionsmaschine mit einer SPS von Kl Möller PS4-201-mm1. Die Software Succosoft 4 und Kabel habe ich auch zu verfügung.
Meine Frage. Kann ich zur Datensicherung das Programm aus der SPS auslesen?? Wenn ja wie ist die Prozedure dazu. Muß die Steuerung angeschaltet sein?
Bitte um Nachricht.
MfG
Stefan


----------



## Boeby (30 April 2013)

Moin moin,

Nein, leider funktioniert das bei den PS4 - Steuerungen nicht!
Einzige Chance, die du hast ist ein Online-Vergleich.
Sprich du hast das Projekt auf dem PG und verbindest dich online mit der Steuerung
und vergleichst die Programme PG -> SPS. Setzt natürlich voraus, dass du das Projekt 
irgendwoher als Datei vorliegen hast. Doku vorhanden? Ansonsten mal beim Anlagenhersteller nachfragen.

MfG


----------



## KLMLPS4 (1 Mai 2013)

Danke für die Nachricht.
Nein leider keine Daten zu der Maschine. Maschine gebraucht gekauft. Hersteller Insolvent d.h gibt es nicht mehr.
MfG


----------



## Uwe Schröder (4 Mai 2013)

Hallo Stefan!
Man kann das Programm runterladen und wieder auf eine andere PS4-200-MM1 draufladen! ( Datensicherung)
Man kann sich aber den Programmcode nicht ansehen oder rückübersetzen! (siehe oben Boeby)

mfg Uwe


----------



## Boeby (15 Mai 2013)

Moin,

oder du nimmst den Weg über die Speicherkarte!
Weitere Speicherkarte besorgen, Programm von SPS draufkopieren und dann inne Schublade legen!
Des Weiteren empfehle ich immer mal einen Blick auf die Batterie-LED zu werfen!


----------



## weidingf (16 Oktober 2015)

*PS4-201MM Daten sichern*



Boeby schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> oder du nimmst den Weg über die Speicherkarte!
> Weitere Speicherkarte besorgen, Programm von SPS draufkopieren und dann inne Schublade legen!
> Des Weiteren empfehle ich immer mal einen Blick auf die Batterie-LED zu werfen!



Hallo Boeby, mein Bruder hat als Melksteuerung eine Ps4-201MM im Betrieb, jetzt möchten wir die Daten sichern-kannst du mir evtl. helfen
was ich dazu brauche. Programmiere sonst nur mit LabView.
Danke im voraus

Fritz


----------



## Boeby (19 Oktober 2015)

Hi,

wie oben beschrieben!
Sucosoft S40, Speicherkarte und Kabel besorgen.
Dann Programm auf die Karte sichern!
Ist wie bereits beschrieben lediglich eine Sicherung, kein Bearbeiten etc. möglich!
Wenn du nicht weiter kommst, schick mir mal deine Firmendaten per PN.

MfG Boeby


----------



## weidingf (19 Oktober 2015)

Hallo, danke für deine Info.
Eine Frage, verkaufst du zufällig die Software inkl. Kabel.????
Danke im voraus.
Fritz


----------



## Boeby (20 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

Nein, ich verkaufe die Artikel nicht, da bereits lange abgekündigt!
Auch würde ich dies niemals hier im Forum tun!
Beachte bitte, dass die PS4 schon länger nicht mehr erhältlich ist. 
Wenn Ihr also das Projekt gesichert bekommt, stellt sich immer noch die Frage, 
wo ihr ggf. ein Ersatzgerät her bekommt. Ich kenne allerdings auch nicht die aktuelle Marktlage in der 
elektronischen Bucht. 
Überlegt euch doch lieber mal, was die Steuerung eigentlich macht, sprich den Programmablauf dokumentieren.
Dann würde ich das Programm mal auf einer aktuellen Steuerung nachbauen und parallel testen.
Wenn es die PS4 dann mal nicht mehr tun sollte, habt ihr zumindest was in der Hand, wenn auch nicht zu 100%
fehlerfrei. Aber besser als nichts und von Hand melken!
Gibt es denn wirklich keine Dokumentation zu der Anlage?
Bei einer Melkmaschine gehe ich doch mal von Serie aus... evtl. hat ein anderer Landwirt noch Unterlagen, Programm etc.


so Long...


----------

